# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Mac >  Si mund te hapim dokumentat e shkruara ne MAC?

## bakudr

Kur te vjen me email nje document i shkruar ne MAC dhe mundohesh ta hapesh me WORD te nxjerr mundesi per te zgjedhur ENCODING. Nderkohe qe shkrimi nuk lexohet fare, duket me simbole.

Pashe neper forume por ka me shume konvertime dhe paketa per te njohur Wordi i 1997 me Wordin e 2007, por konvertim nga Mac ne Office XP nuk gjeta dot.

Si mund ta hap kete dokument te shkruar ne MAC?

----------


## benseven11

Dokumentin e ke shkarkuar ne kompjuter apo jo?Nqs jo i ben klik i djathte dhe save.E ruan ne kompjuter.Pastaj klik i djathte te skedari mac dhe zgjedh properties.Te dritarja qe del klik ne butonin change(ndrysho),pastaj shkon ne  program files microsoft office dhe klik ne skedarin access.exe.Mund te jete microsoft akses skedar.
Emri skedarit.mac,keshtu e ke apo jo?Ka edhe skedare te makintoshit qe lexohen vetem ne kompjutera mac dhe jane krijuar me programin paint mac.
Mikrosoft word nuk e njef kete format mac.

----------


## darwin

Çfarë prapashtese ka ai dokument?

----------

